# gold fingers



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

what is the most you would pay per gram for fingers ? am buying them in 60 gram bags for 20.00 now but gonna start getting larger bags as soon as I receive L S "s disc on refining gold.thanks in advance for looking.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 28, 2014)

You're paying twice as much as Boardsort for them. How much gold do you expect to recover from 60 grams?

I usually recover 2 to 2.2 grams per pound of close cut fingers. By close cut I mean I cut them right at the edge of the gold plating to minimize the amount of fiberglass to gold ratio. 

With my high number, 2.2 grams per pound, you can expect .29 grams of gold from 60 grams of fingers.

With gold at $1251.90 per ounce ($40.25 per gram) you are buying $11.67 worth of gold for $20.00. In order to get that gold you have to provide chemicals, labware, time, knowledge.

If you really want to continue to buy that way I'll sell you all the 60 gram bags you want and use that money to buy gold.

You should really stop and do much more reading on the forum!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, I believe you're going to lose money at that price. 

You'll need about 7.55 60 gram bags to make one pound (453 grams / 60 grams = 7.55). 

So a pound will cost you about $151.00 (7.55 * $20.00 = $151.00). 

With gold at around $1,250.00 per ounce, a gram is worth about $40.19. ($1,250.00 / 31.1 = $40.19).

You'll need to recover at least 3.75 grams per pound to break even ($151.00 / $40.19 = 3.75).

Dave

Looks like gold4mike beat me to it. 8)


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

yuu right on reading and I don't know [now I do ] how much gold comes out of fingers but am trying to learn to not pay more than I should. I should have asked what not to pay a gram for fingers to come out. will really pay atteantion to LS' video. as I like that shiny stuff ! watched to many u-tube videos with A/P and went crazy ! But with all that said what is a far price to pay per gram of fingers so I go ahead and start to stockpile them ?


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 28, 2014)

They just broke it all down for you above :shock: $11.67 worth of Au in the 60 gram bags you are buying. It comes out to about $.19 a gram that's with a yield of 2.2 grams per #. Can't break it down anymore than that. 

Tyler


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

so aim stupid and know it. I have been reading and still stupid !! If I don't pay over .10 per gram in lots I will be fine ? :roll: :roll:


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes

Tyler


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank-yall !! me will learn down in ms ] and will also learn what not to say !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 28, 2014)

dirkclod said:


> If I don't pay over .10 per gram in lots I will be fine ? :roll: :roll:


That depends on the fingers and you. Are they CLOSELY trimmed? Are they from modern RAM, slot processors, old ISA cards? Are there gold traces on all the spaces, or are some missing? How good are you at processing them? I think there are too many variables to answer your question.

Dave


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

Good people do not need laws to tell them to act responsibly, while bad people will find a way around the laws: He was right ! Just retired from 20 yrs as a Game Warden here in MS and this is still very true. sorry had to throw that in !


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

retracted what I wrote and am sorry Frugal. will not happen again. Yes they say closely trimmed , just trying to get an idea where not to go on spending as I am getting ready to drop some money and stockpile them . had good luck with A/P first time and have gone crazy about this ! WILL read and watch Stevie's video before I do any more but I do want to go ahead and buy fingers while I can and didn't want to lose money.. Thanks for the pm and it was noted.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 28, 2014)

dirkclod said:


> retracted what I wrote and am sorry Frugal. will not happen again.


Take a breath and slow down. 8) I doubt it will be a problem in this case, but one of the rules here is that you don't edit a post you've made that would change the thread or the tone of your post. Take your time. Get familiar with the rules. Then think through what you're going to post before you push the button.



> had good luck with A/P first time and have gone crazy about this !


That sounds like a classic case of gold fever. You're not the first one to catch the disease. Just don't let it cloud your better judgement.



> WILL read and watch Stevie's video before I do any more but I do want to go ahead and buy fingers while I can and didn't want to lose money..


What's the hurry? There will be fingers available for a long time, and you can find them for less than what you've paid. The reason I asked about the type of fingers is that they are not all created equal. As you can deduce from the posts above, the gold on fingers is only a tiny percentage of the overall weight. That tiny percentage is further affected by the type of fingers, regardless of whether they are closely trimmed or not. You have to consider the thickness of the fiberglass board, the closeness of the spacing of the gold portions, etc. A pound of the best fingers can easily produce several times the yield of a pound of the worst fingers. If you don't want to lose money, you would be best served by keeping it in your pocket while you learn everything you can. Then you can make an informed decision.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2014)

Dirk

Dave is giving you very good advice here.

Basically people here have told you what yield to expect in a general way. Yes it depends upon the type of finger and the closeness of the cut but overall you need to be buying at less than the gold value of the fingers. 

Focus on that, assume the lowest possible yield and pay accordingly.

Jon


----------



## dirkclod (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks all..


----------



## rickbb (Jan 29, 2014)

People who sell fingers have found out that they can get way more money that way than recovering the gold themselves. Consider it a lesson learned and move on.

There are lots of web sites out there buy e-waste for gold/silver recovery and they list what they pay for the material. Use that as a guide for what you will pay. Keep in mind that your costs will be greater than theirs as they know what they are doing and you don't, (yet).

My opinion? Don't buy them at all, ask around, your family, friends, co-workers, local computer repair shops etc. and get the whole computer for free if possible and recover from that source. Makes it easier to learn when all your wasting is time and not money.


----------



## Lane5625 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have only been processing fingers for awhile and have had very good success, but I just bought 136 fingers from a guy who said they were 1990 era fingers. I figured there would be thicker gold plating on older boards, what I got was thicker copper and I ended up with copper mud I'm now working on cleaning to recover the gold, what a mess. Find a reputable source to get your fingers from and stick with them.


----------



## edsikes (Feb 13, 2015)

hear hear!!! use your available resources look on facebook for local tag sale sites list that you are willing to haul away escrap for them you might have to haul away some junk too but if you are getting computers and other valuable items free whats to lose? i have made several good contacts with different computer stores around and now pick up from them regularly. and to make everyone happy i pay for some of the things i get from them ( ram sticks) but i keep it low 25 dollars per hundred sticks or less some guys i get them for 12 bucks per hundred sticks. and i buy any ceramic processors by the pound the give me mother boards keyboards and power supplies free and most cards as well as intel green fiber cpu's for free. so use your free resources. you will be amazed at what you can find for free. when i started doing this last year it was as a science experiment with my kids showing them the places where we squander precious metals away throwing them in the garbage, so to start i bought off ebay... now i get a good portion of my stuff for free. i still buy from ebay occasionally but thats only the deals i cant pass up...


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2015)

There are fingers which at .10 a gram will put you in red numbers fast.
Never buy and price them in grams. Cent or two up or down is all what is need to send you tanking.
Always go for price per pound or kilogram. Do not get fooled by small numbers. 
Fractional things tend to be the most expensive. Go for bulk.


----------

